

CoffeeScript 1.2.0 is out - dzejkej
http://coffeescript.org/#changelog

======
jashkenas
There's not too much to see here ...

Some of the fun new bits are:

    
    
        coffee --compile --join lib/library.js --watch vendor/ src/ 
    

... even as you add and remove files and subdirectories from "src" or
"vendor".

Block comments at the top of the file can be used for licenses, as they'll be
printed above the safety closure wrapper.

Smarter handling for code like this:

    
    
        print result if tests.all (test) -> test is "ok"
    

... and a couple of new things, that didn't make 1.2.0, but will be part of
1.2.1:

"do" can now be used as a poor man's "let", even for variables which have
never been declared:

    
    
        do (x = 1, y = 2) ->
          x is 1 and y is 2
    

Classes will now be tagged with their "name", even in browsers that don't
support the "name" property on named functions (cough, cough, IE). So if you
need to metaprogram or reflect with:

    
    
        class Document
          method: ->
            this.constructor.name is "Document"
    

... you're covered.

~~~
wallfly
The "name" tagging is great news. Thanks!

------
latchkey
SUPER great news. Thanks all for the hard work on this. The developers are
doing an amazing job. I'm head deep in CS 10+ hours a day right now working on
my startup and I can't imagine what life would be like without it.

------
phzbOx
The fun part about CS is that it's widely use and is thus a great success. The
sad part is that it's nearly impossible to change the language without
breaking the backward compatibility.

~~~
jashkenas
Actually, because we compile to simple JavaScript ... code compiled with any
version of CoffeeScript is interoperable with code compiled with any other
version. Because of that, we're more comfortable with breaking backward
compatibility if the goal is a good one. Did you have a specific change you
wanted to make?

------
ludicast
Very exciting to see development on this language. Ruby is always my #1, but
CS is becoming #2 with a quickness.

